
Tools and resources for learning JavaScript - philnash
https://medium.com/jsguru/learn-javascript-d1b5575e3a78
======
baybal2
With each coming year, I feel more and more that more of "java spirit" gets
into JS. Java seriously suffers from featurebloat and so will ES7,8,9... Java
is a perfect example of a language with so many features, that not a single
implementations have full feature coverage.

Few transpilation layers, total dependence on tooling, package management
hell, and a number of incompatible "standard libraries," and dialects - all of
that can be said of the modern ES6 ecosystem

